# Any guess on gender?



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Thx!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have no idea! Love the colors on the first one! I have some girls that have bigger combs then my boys, so I can not help with that. Sorry


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> I have no idea! Love the colors on the first one! I have some girls that have bigger combs then my boys, so I can not help with that. Sorry


She's a Buff Brahma. Which I hope she's a she!!!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Wat breed is the third one?


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

It's an aracauna. Sp???


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Hen, rooster, hen. But just going by looks!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

My guess is three hens. Third is an Ameraucana cross (Easter Egger). Likely not purebred.


----------

